
100% part-time dev bootcamp opens to help working professionals switch careers - endlessvoid94
https://www.bloc.io/web-developer-career-track?utm_campaign=wdtlaunch&utm_source=Earned&utm_medium=Earned
======
endlessvoid94
Hey folks,

I’m Dave - the founder/CTO at Bloc. Today we’re launching a new bootcamp
program that’s 100% online and part-time.

We believe part-time options are important to make developer bootcamps
accessible to those who have to support a family and can’t afford to quit
their job for 3-6 months to pursue a program full-time.

Now everyone has access to the world-class curriculum, rigor, and support of a
coding bootcamp. I’d love to know what you think of the new program!

